# Netzwerkfähiges Java-Spiel



## LosPablos (24. Jan 2005)

Hey Leute!

Ich weiss nicht so recht, wo ich anfangen soll. Meine Frage ist etwas komplexer, denke ich! Aber da ich momentan
nicht weiterkomme und mir die Zeit davon laeuft, versuche ich es ueber dieses Forum...

Zum Hintergrund:

Ich muss in meinem Studium mit noch 3 anderen Kollegen ein Spiel in Java programmieren. Vorgaben waren, dass es ein Brettspiel sein sollte, dass man gegeneinander spielen kann. Ich denke, gegen den Computer waere auch in Ordnung gewesen, aber das war der absolute Hammer! Des Weiteren sollten die Steine per Drag & Drop bewegt werden koennen. Wir haben uns fuer Schiffeversenken entschieden. 
Zunaechst haben wir ein allgemeines Fenster fuer das Spiel erstellt. Die Spielfelder an sich wurden von der Klasse JPanel abgeleitet. Mit der Paintmethode wurde dann ein Wasserbild als Hintergund verwendet und 10 Linien Waagegerecht und senkrecht gezogen, um 100 Felder zu erhalten. Hierbei wurde ein Mouse-Click Event verwendet, um das Feld herauszufinden, dass gecklickt wurde. Die Koordinaten wurden dann in den sogenannten Feldnamen umgerechnet (Diese gehen von 0/0 bis 9/9).

Ich hoffe, bis dahin ist alles klar?

Nach jedem Klick wir in einem Schiff-Array (Int[10][10]) abgescheckt, ob dort ein Schiff steht, oder nicht. Wenn das der Fall ist, wurde dem Array (FelderProbiert int[10][10]) an diese Stelle eine 1 fuer getroffen, oder eine 2 fuer nicht getroffen eingesetzt. Danach wurde durch repaint die Paint-Methode erneut aufgerufen. Hier wird nun abgescheckt, ob getroffen wurde (im FelderProbiert Array) und entweder ein Feuerball oder ein Wasserbild gezeichnet.

Das hatte auch so weit funktioniert. Hatten erst versucht, ein Spiel gegen den Computer zu programmieren, aber die KI war dann doch sehr hart! Das Random-Schiffe-setzen hat zwar geklappt, aber das automatischen Schiessen vom Computer war nach 1000 Codezeilen immer noch nicht fertig, und das mit Endlosschleifen... (
Also haben wir uns entschlossen, erstmal ein Netzwerk-game zu programmieren.

Mit der Programmierung eines kleinen Chats habe ich das dann schon hinbekommen, aber mit dem Spiel habe ich noch Probleme...

Jetzt wird es konkret:

Wenn man das Feld klickt, muss nun eine Anfrage an den anderen Spieler uebers Netz geschickt werden. Bisher habe ich dann beim Click den Feldnamen per Printwriter versendet und auf der anderen Seite wurde stehts gewartet, bis ein Text hereinkommt. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird untersucht, ob es sich hierbei um eine Anfrage, oder eine Antwort auf eine eigene Anfrage handelt(Dafuer habe ich dem gesendeten Text eine # als Prefix fuer eine Anfrage eingebaut). Dementsprechend wird nun unterschieden, ob der gesendete Feldname mit dem Schiffsarray abgeglichen werden muss, oder ob es nur noch darum geht, das Ergebnis zu zeichnen.

Kann man das verstehen?  :shock:  Schwer zu erklaeren!

Das Problem ist, dass das alles ziemlich unkomfortabel ist! Es funktioniert halbwegs, aber auch nur das! Voll aetzend ist, dass ich dann in der Klasse des Servers (der, der auf Anfragen wartet), dann die Methode aufrufen muss, was dann zu tun ist! Dadurch wird das Ganze super undurchsichtig!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das einfacher machen kann???? Ich meine, die Verbindung steht ja schon mal, und das Drumherum geht auch soweit (wenn auch ein bisschen verwirrend)....

Muss damit die 2. Februar Woche fertig sein! Viel zu hart, das Ganze! Drag & Drop geht auch noch nicht, aber es waere ja schon mal schoen, wenn das Ding so schon mal laufen wuerde!

Vielen Dank an die, die diesen Text fertig gelesen haben und sich ernsthafte Gedanken ueber das Problem machen! Waere super, wenn jemand eine Idee hat!


Gruss Christoph


----------



## foobar (24. Jan 2005)

> Wenn man das Feld klickt, muss nun eine Anfrage an den anderen Spieler uebers Netz geschickt werden. Bisher habe ich dann beim Click den Feldnamen per Printwriter versendet und auf der anderen Seite wurde stehts gewartet, bis ein Text hereinkommt. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird untersucht, ob es sich hierbei um eine Anfrage, oder eine Antwort auf eine eigene Anfrage handelt(Dafuer habe ich dem gesendeten Text eine # als Prefix fuer eine Anfrage eingebaut). Dementsprechend wird nun unterschieden, ob der gesendete Feldname mit dem Schiffsarray abgeglichen werden muss, oder ob es nur noch darum geht, das Ergebnis zu zeichnen.


Mach dir eine Klasse Transfer mit einem Feld Action und einem Feld Body. Das Actionfeld gibt an welche Aktion durchgeführt werden soll z.b. Feld besetzen. In das Bodyfeld kommt dann der eigentliche Content rein als in diesem Fall das zu besetzende Feld.


```
class Transfer implments Serializable
{
  private int action;
  private Object data;
  public static int SET_FIELD = 0;
  public static int RESET_GAME = 1;  
.....

  public Transfer(int action, Object data)
  {
    this.action = action;
    this.data = data;
  }

... Setter und Getter

}
```

P.S. Für das Feld Action würde sich das Pattern Typesave-Enum anbieten oder ab Java 1.5 enums.




> Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das einfacher machen kann????


RMI


----------



## LosPablos (24. Jan 2005)

Danke Dir! Hatte es schon mal so aehnlich.... Ich habe alle Funktionen in einer Klasse GameControl.
dieses Objekt wird bei der Erzeugung an alle relevanten Klassen uebergeben und diese haben somit Zugriff auf die Funktionen. Ich fand es generell etwas umstaendlich, dass man diese dann in der "Lese-Schleife" des Servers aufrufen muss, aber gut! Es geht!

Jetzt habe ich aber das naechste Problem! Da ich das Spielfeld mit Hilfe der Paint-Methode male, muss ich nach jedem Click und dem darauffolgenden Check, ob ein Schiff getroffen wurde oder nicht, das Feld neu zeichnen lassen, damit die Felder nun auch als getroffen, oder nicht getroffen angezeigt werden. 
Das funktioniert aber komischer Weise nicht immer. Manchmal zeichnet er es direkt beim Click, so wie es auch sein sollte, manchmal zeichnet er das geclickte Feld aber einfach nicht ein. Clicke ich dann nochmal ein anderes Feld, wird dieses dann auch nachgezeichnet! 
Muss ich die Felder vielleicht irgendwie "refreshen"? Am Ende der Methode, in der der Click abgefangen und die Funktionaltitaeten ausgefuehrt werden, habe ich ein "Repaint" stehen. Das hilft aber anscheinend nichts....

Kennt jemand das Problem? Hatte das auch mal bei GUI-Elementen, wie z.B. Buttons. Die wurden dann auch erst gezeichnet, nachdem ich planlos innerhalb des Fensters umhergeclickt hatte, und ihn dann durch Zufall getroffen hatte.

Danke fuer Eure Hilfsbereitschaft!

Gruss Christoph


----------

